# Lithionics Battery



## icec0o1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like a company making packs + bms + shell for chinese cells, most likely headways. Depending on the price, they look fairly nice.


----------



## spdas (Nov 28, 2009)

84bertone said:


> Was at the Tampa RV show yesterday and a company called Lithionics Battery had a booth. They are out of Clearwater, Fl. and manufacture lithium batteries for all sorts of applications including electric cars. These are not from China but made by their company.
> 
> The sales man claimed their batteries did not need a BMS or banding. Cooling is optional. Their website is www.lithionicsbattery.com
> 
> ...


I doubt that one 12v Lithium 100ah battery will replace 4 x 12v lead batteries at 120ah. so you will be looking at 28#x4 = 112# with a little less capacity. Also I am not sure how 4 Lithium cells joined and sealed to look like a regular 12v battery will last, as most of the talk here on BMS and cell monitoring and the need to regulate each 3.2V cell. There is no way to open the lithium 12v setup they have to check each cell.


----------



## jockepocke (Nov 24, 2009)

spdas said:


> I doubt that one 12v Lithium 100ah battery will replace 4 x 12v lead batteries at 120ah. so you will be looking at 28#x4 = 112# with a little less capacity. Also I am not sure how 4 Lithium cells joined and sealed to look like a regular 12v battery will last, as most of the talk here on BMS and cell monitoring and the need to regulate each 3.2V cell. There is no way to open the lithium 12v setup they have to check each cell.


They may have a built in BMS in the 12 V pack, I have seen that on other batteries,found this: http://www.lithionicsbattery.com/faqs.html first link.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking at the electric vehicle section, it looks I'm seeing ThunderSky/Winston batteries put into a pack with a BMS on top.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

MN Driver said:


> Looking at the electric vehicle section, it looks I'm seeing ThunderSky/Winston batteries put into a pack with a BMS on top.


Ya, that got me also....then I realized they sell the Soliton also and this was likely an add/pic for that. (sitting on top)


----------

